# If These Don't Make You Feel Chipper...



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 8, 2020)

...I don't know what will!


----------



## otherprof (Oct 8, 2020)

Just delightful! The first one has me going back and forth between the great image and the cute subject.


----------



## limr (Oct 8, 2020)

Chippies!!!!


----------



## terri (Oct 8, 2020)

OMG, adorable shots!   I agree with the Prof - the first one is very well executed.   Love that framing effect by the little curving twig.  Great work, and very fall-like.

Cute as can be.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 8, 2020)

When Princess was little she called them chick-munks


----------



## Joel Bolden (Oct 8, 2020)

That first shot is special.


----------



## limr (Oct 9, 2020)

Joel Bolden said:


> That first shot is special.



I agree.

In fact...nominated for POTM 
October 2020 POTM Nominations


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 9, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> When Princess was little she called them chick-munks


Out of the mouths of babes 


Joel Bolden said:


> That first shot is special.


Thank you very much!


limr said:


> Joel Bolden said:
> 
> 
> > That first shot is special.
> ...



Wow. I did not see that coming, but thank you _very_ much. Quite an honor.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 9, 2020)

love them... i do feel chipper..


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Oct 10, 2020)

Nice images!  Really like the first one.

There are lots of these little fellas running around the trees and along the overhead cables where I live - they are called 'Gallork' here.  Usually too fast to photograph!


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 10, 2020)

I feel so chipper I packed my cheeks with chips! Potato chips, not chipmunks.

Nice set, #1 is my fav.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 10, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> love them... i do feel chipper..


Good, and you didn't even have to pay an office visit fee!


Tropicalmemories said:


> Nice images!  Really like the first one.
> 
> There are lots of these little fellas running around the trees and along the overhead cables where I live - they are called 'Gallork' here.  Usually too fast to photograph!


Thank you much. I learned a new word without Mavis Bacon too!


K9Kirk said:


> I feel so chipper I packed my cheeks with chips! Potato chips, not chipmunks.
> 
> Nice set, #1 is my fav.


Thanks much. I just wish #1 had been in sunlight instead of forest shade. I had to work extra in edit.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 10, 2020)

I get a lot of shots of animals in the shade and it's hard to know just which way to go with the light sometimes. A hair too much and it doesn't look natural and then there's the noise to contend with.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 10, 2020)

We have a few that dig up the flowers.  Found a wet dead one in the living room a few years ago.


----------



## John Fantastic (Oct 11, 2020)

Beautiful !!


----------

